# Selling private shares



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Having difficulty finding info on this subject, stock brokers don't seem the right place to go, there seems a lot of knowledge on this forum so here goes, hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction.

Basically as part of my wife's inheritance from her aunt she received a number of shares, these shares are private so not traded on the stock market, they were bought by my wife's late aunt as a means of avoiding some inheritance tax under the enterprise investment scheme. The time has now come that we can if we choose cash these share in, here in lies the problem, we just don't know how to do it, the company it's self is in good shape and profitable. Any one got any clues where I should start, do I write to the directors perhaps, I just don't know.
Thanks in advance


----------



## sunil1234 (Jan 18, 2009)

sorry on phone so breif reply

the company's articles will state how the shares are transferred. Often existing shareholders will ensure they have first refusal of any shares being sold. If you have a shareholders agreement you will need to refer to that as well


----------

